# Is there a fitness test during the medical?



## gatz (21 Jan 2012)

My medical/CFAT/interview is coming up and I'm curious as to if I'll have to do a fitness test during the medical. I was told to bring shorts - what should I expect going in?


----------



## Chalupas (21 Jan 2012)

No there is no fitness test
The shorts are so your not in boxers while they do some parts of the medical
I was made to do a few pushups and walk oddly but it was to test muscle development and range of movement


----------



## gatz (21 Jan 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply!

When (in the big scheme of things) should I expect to do my Pre-Enrollment Physical Standard Fitness test? Is that something that happens at BMQ?


----------



## Chalupas (21 Jan 2012)

No problem 
And I'm not exactly sure I believe it's first week of BMQ but I'm not sure I'm applying for ROTP so I haven't done BMQ obviously lol  don't worry about that though just focus on what you have to do right now


----------



## Chalupas (21 Jan 2012)

Don't quote me on the test though
I'm sure someone else on here has a better idea


----------



## 421_434_226 (21 Jan 2012)

If you apply to the Regular Force, you will be assessed by the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School during the first week of training, in order to ensure that you have an acceptable level of physical fitness prior to continuing basic training. The Recruiting Centre will not conduct this test.

If you apply to the Primary Reserve Force, you must achieve a minimum fitness standard prior to enrollment in the Canadian Forces. The Canadian Forces Primary Reserve Applicant Physical Fitness Evaluation will be administered by trained professional evaluators during the application process.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106#step6-6


----------



## matthew1786 (5 Mar 2012)

I was asked to do 5 consecutive push-ups during my medical, everything else was standard!


----------



## Rogo (5 Mar 2012)

If ROTP hasn't changed in the last 2-3years you will do the already mentioned range of motion stuff aka: lift your arms in the air, do a push-up, duck walk.


You will then do a roughly 2week long orientation course in August before your first subsidization year, there you will do a fitness test (standard CF EXPRES).

Then on BMOQ the following summer you'll do it again twice.   Then every-year after that you'll have to do it again to stay current.


----------

